# Ragnatele



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2014)

Buongiorno ragazzi. Beh. Ragazzi. Vista l' età media del posto direi anche no.
É un bel po' che non entro, nemmeno come ospite, ma ieri sera mentre stavo stropicciata sul divano...non so... Una voglia improvvisa mi ha colto e sono venuta a leggere un po' di cose.
E la voglia di blog si è di nuovo impossessata di me.
Più che altro voglia di Tebe.
Chissà se questa è la volta buona.
Ho più tempo. Non molto di più ma posso organizzarmi.
Ho cambiato lavoro. Sempre difficile ma almeno adesso respiro un po' di più.
Poi, notizia più importante......Man.
Ebbene si. Ammetto. La patata è debole, anzi la guest, e quindi abbiamo ripreso con somma soddisfazione di entrambi a mapparci e scambiare fluidi.
Mmm...inutile. Lui come 10% è il top.
Gli ho fatto comprare anche un cellulare nuovo, trasbordandolo nell' era smartphone.
Man 2.0
Che poi...aveva sto cellulare in mano e lo guardava come se fosse stato un ordigno pronto ad esplodere e io a spiegargli le basi dentro un motel.
E si.
Perche poi abbiamo festeggiato l'acquisto zompando. Più o meno.
Due cranio.
In motel a spiegargli le meraviglie della tecnologia e quando ha scoperto che poteva dettare all'ordigno i messaggi è impazzito.
OK.
Devo andare adesso.
Ma torno.
Qui almeno.
Mi sta tornando la voglia di scrivere.
Era tantissimo che mi aveva abbandonata.

( al solito scrivo da smart e non rileggo quindi il mio italiano ne risente assai)
Ciao
:unhappy:


----------



## drusilla (20 Novembre 2014)

Ciao! Scrivi ancora! Non ri-sparire


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Novembre 2014)

Bellissimo rileggerti 

Bentornata ciccia!


----------



## Alessandra (20 Novembre 2014)

Bentornata tesoro! sono felicissima di rileggerti


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2014)

Bentornata e bentornato Man
Io sai che ho sempre fatto il tifo per lui


----------



## Hellseven (21 Novembre 2014)

Bene, adesso sfoga il narratore che è in te, che merita assai.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven;bt10336 ha detto:
			
		

> Bene, adesso sfoga il narratore che è in te, che merita assai.


quoto, tebe ieri sera volevo giusto chiederti di Man ... Non mi ero accorta che avevi scritto sul blog :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2014)

Man...
:rockGinga):culo::canna:

ciao ragazze. Bello ogni tanto tornare a casa (cit)

Qualche fedele da condurre sulla brutta via?
lo sapete che sono specializzata...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2014)

Tebe;bt10340 ha detto:
			
		

> Man...
> :rockGinga):culo::canna:
> 
> ciao ragazze. Bello ogni tanto tornare a casa (cit)
> ...


io sono una fedele ma vorrei restar tale Lo so sono una mela marcia


----------



## Eratò (22 Novembre 2014)

Tebe;bt10340 ha detto:
			
		

> Man...
> :rockGinga):culo::canna:
> 
> ciao ragazze. Bello ogni tanto tornare a casa (cit)
> ...


Mi dai una mano?


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2014)

Erato';bt10343 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi dai una mano?


Adesso chiedo a Disincantata di informarci quando il maggiordomova via di casa (dopo averci preparato una sontuosa cena ovviamente) cosi facciamo un corso base motivazionale suiù 10% per tutte! (Con ovviamente trucchi anti sgamo)


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2014)

Tebe;bt10344 ha detto:
			
		

> Adesso chiedo a Disincantata di informarci quando il maggiordomova via di casa (dopo averci preparato una sontuosa cena ovviamente) cosi facciamo un corso base motivazionale suiù 10% per tutte! (Con ovviamente trucchi anti sgamo)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

era ora cazzo!!


----------

